# Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht



## er1972nrw (25. Februar 2012)

*Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Hallo,

im Bereich Notebook kenne ich mich leider bisher nicht so wirklich gut aus. Die Menge an Geräten ist obendrein derart hoch, dass man schnell den Überblick verliert.

Ich suche ein Notebook, eher 15,6 Zoll als 17,3 Zoll, welches in erster Linie zum surfen im Internet, für Word und Exel und vielleicht für das ein oder andere ältere Spiel geeignet sein soll. 
Es sollen gar keine aktuellen Games sein, aber ältere Strategietitel wie AOE3, C&C3, Warcraft 3, HoMM 5 etc. sollten schon spielbar sein, wobei die Priorität eher auf dem Alltagsgebrauch liegen.
Auch Filme sollten problemlos und ruckelfrei darstellbar sein.

Wichtig wären mir eine relativ lange Akkulaufzeit, da das Gerät auch immer mal wieder unterwegs im Einsatz sein wird. Obendrein wäre mir ein mattes Display sehr lieb, diese spiegelnden Teile
sagen mir absolut nicht zu, die Nachteile sind ja hinlänglich bekannt. Obendrein ist mir die Verarbeitung relativ wichtig, wobei mir klar ist, dass in dieser Preisklasse keine Wunder möglich sind.
Eine Festplattengröße und 500 GB würde locker reichen, darunter muss es aber auch nicht unbedingt sein.

p.s. hatte in erster Linie an eine AMD A6 CPU gedacht, zumindest las ich, dass diese eigentlich ausreichend flott sein sollen, erst recht, wenn alle 4 Kerne
genutzt werden. Habe aber auch Berichte gelesen, wo es hieß, dass das ganze teilweise noch etwas unausgereift sein soll, vor allem, was die Grafikeinheit betrifft.
Wie sieht da aktuell die Lage aus?

Bisher dachte ich vor allem an Geräte von Asus oder Lenovo, mit Acer und HP wurden zumindest in meinem Bekanntenkreis nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Meine Frage ist, gibt es überhaupt Geräte bis max. 500€, die diese Ansprüche erfüllen.

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Ich würd mal diese heir vorschlagen:
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E525 NZ62GGE 12002GG bei notebooksbilliger.de
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E525 NZ63GGE 12003GG bei notebooksbilliger.de
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E525 NZ62KGE 12002KG bei notebooksbilliger.de knapp über 500€, aber vlt woanders günstiger.

alle mit mattem Display und im Optimalfall 5Std Akku. Und separatem Grafikchip, denn der Intel HD3000 würde für die alten Games zwar vermutlich reichen, wobei es bei C&C3 vlt auch schon kritisch wird, aber selbst wenn nicht: es kann mit dem INtel-Chip eher mal zu Problemchen mit Treibern usw kommen als mit einem "richtigen" Grafikchip, da der Intel-Chip überhaupt nicht zum Spielen ausgelegt ist.


----------



## er1972nrw (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Hallo,

danke für die Vorschläge. Die ersten beiden sind ja Dual Core CPU`s, beim letzten ist es ein Quad Core. Welche Variante wäre die sinnvollste, gibt es da große Unterschiede?

Ich hatte halt mal gelesen, dass es da Schwierigkeiten geben soll beim Umschalten der GPU`s, von daher war ich mir nicht sicher, wobei es ja vermutlich Treiber bedingt ist.
Ansonsten sagt mir hier AMD doch eher als Intel zu, weil ich vermutlich die höhere Leistung von Intel gar nicht brauche.
Generell sollte es halt nur mal für ein Spielchen unterwegs reichen, zum richtigen zocken nutze ich ansonsten dann schon meinen Desktop PC.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

nen quadcore brauchst Du für Deine Anwendungen sicherlich nicht. Ich würd dann was mit Dualcore nehmen.

Ich seh aber grad, dass die Graka "nur" die in der CPU integrierte Grafikeinheit ist, weiß nicht, ob das dann reicht - hier ein paar Benchmarks: http://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-Radeon-HD-6480G.55683.0.html


würden denn auch bis zu 4Std Akku reichen, wenn dafür die Spielepower besser ist? Oder darf es auch glänzendes Display sein?


----------



## er1972nrw (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Das ist mir heute auch aufgefallen, dass es die integrierte Grafikeinheit ist. Allerdings ist mir eine lange Akkulaufzeit wichtiger, als die zusätzliche Power bei
Spielen. Das ist halt Nebensache, wenn es funktioniert, umso besser.

Hm, das Problem ist halt bei glänzenden Displays, dass man ja schon nicht auf der Couch mit dem Fenster im Rücken sitzen kann. Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern
die Reflexionen dann stören, bzw. ein arbeiten erschweren oder umöglich machen.

Gibts denn was empfehlenswertes und nicht zu teures mit Intel CPU und dezidierter Grafik von Nvidia oder AMD?

Die Benchmarks, die Du verlinkt hast, sehen ja wirklich nicht gut aus. Selber bei Starcraft 2 wird es ja relativ eng. Oder sollte ich mein Budget doch leicht erhöhen?
Ich weiß, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau in der Preisklasse wird`s kaum geben.

p.s. es muss natürlich nicht Lenovo ausschließlich sein. Gerne auch andere Marken, wenn denn die Qualität stimmt. Habe bisher halt im Bekanntenkreis speziell mit HP keine
guten Erfahrungen mitbekommen. Dagegen schwört ein Bekannter auf Toshiba, mehrere auf Asus, einer ist sogar mit einem Medion höchst zufrieden.

Wie wäre den dieses hier? http://www.amazon.de/X54HR-SO060V-N...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1330282071&sr=1-2

Zwar gibt es dort keine Bewertungen, das Modell finde ich auch nicht auf der Asus Seite, aber auf den ersten Blick sieht es ja auch recht vernünftig aus.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Also, für 550€ gibt es zb diese beiden Samsung Notebook Serie 3 300E5A S06 bei notebooksbilliger.de  und Acer TravelMate 5760G-2334G64Mnsk bei notebooksbilliger.de  mit einer nvidia 520m. Hier Benches: NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


Bei zb SC2 musst Du aber wissen, dass es ab "mittel" schon sehr anfordernd wird, da wäre an sich eine Nvidia 540m nötig für 40-50 FPS auf mittel. 

Da gibt es zB dann dieses hier mit mattem Display: Acer TravelMate 5760G-2354G50Mnsk, GeForce GT 630M (LX.V6K02.010) | Geizhals.at Deutschland für 560€, aber dann nur bis 4Std Akku, hier unten bei den Details zu sehen: Acer Travelmate 5760G-2354G50Mnsk bei notebooksbilliger.de  der GRafikchip ist die neuere 630m, die aber auf dem 540m basiert und vergleichbar stark ist.



Die AMD 7470m aus Deinem amazon-Link ist etwas besser als die Nvidia 520m, aber doch noch merkbar schwächer als eine 540m. Zu dem Preis würdest Du bestimmt bessere Notebooks finden, wenn dann doch auch glänzend sein darf, so wie eben das Asus aus Deinem Link.


----------



## er1972nrw (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Das verlinkte Asus hat allerdings ein mattes Display, zumindest stand es in der Beschreibung so. Von Acer halte ich jetzt nicht soviel, wie Samsung ist, weiß ich leider nicht.

In einem anderen Thread eben hattest Du unter anderem auch das Lenovo IdeaPad Y570 verlinkt. Ok, es ist etwas teuerer, aber die Ausstattung sagt mir schon sehr zu, leider auch mit reflektierendem Display.
Ich habe allerdings bisher wenig Erfahrung mit Notebooks, ist es denn wirklich fast unmöglich in hellerer Umgebung oder mit Sonneneinstrahlung zu arbeiten? Sonst würde mich das IdeaPad y570 schon durchaus reizen.
Wie siehts dann da mit der Akkulaufzeit aus, also speziell im Office oder Internet Betrieb? Klar, beim Zocken geht der Saft ja generell schnell aus, aber das wäre ja eh nur zweitrangig.

p.s. habe mir das von Dir verlinkte Samsung nochmals näher angeschaut. Sollte ja eigentlich reichen für meine Ansprüche und die Akkulaufzeit scheint recht gut zu sein.
Wie sieht es denn mit der Qualität aus? Samsung ist mir halt eher in anderen Sparten ein Begriff, sprich Monitore, Fernseher, Festplatten etc.

Habe dann nochmal was nachgeschaut und bin mir inzwischen nicht mehr sicher, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch zu 17,3 Zoll greifen soll. Bin dabei dann auf
dieses Samsung Notebook gestoßen.http://www2.atelco.de/43,2-45,47+cm...g+Serie+3+300E7A+S04+(NP300E7A-S04DE).article
Es scheint ja, bis auf die Displaygröße, exakt dasselbe Gerät zu sein. Allerdings widersprechen sich im Netz die Angaben zur Akkulaufzeit. Dort ist zwischen 4 Stunden bis zu 5,6 Stunden alles
zu finden. Hatte mal Samsung kontaktiert, die sagten, dass derselbe Akku verwendet würde. Liegt es es rein am Display, dass die Laufzeit deutlich geringer sein kann?
Oder sollte das in ungefähr gleich sein? Bin momentan etwas hin und hergerissen zwischen den beiden, weil der Aufpreis auf 17,3 Zoll ja sehr gering ist.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

ALso, das Asus ist hier als glare gelistet: ASUS X54HR-SO060V (90N9EI138N1623VL551) | Geizhals.at Österreich   aber bei amazon und zB auch notebooksbilliger.de steht in der Tat, dass es Anti-Glare ist


Bei 17 Zöllern hast Du in der Tat meisten eine geringere Laufzeit wegen des Displays. 


Ich selber habe ein Acer mit glare-Display, und vor allem im Sommer knallt die Sonne grad abends in flachem Winkel seitlich genau in mein Zimmer, aber bis auf ganz wenige Stituationen war das nie so schlimm, dass ich nix mehr sehen konnte und lieber den Raum perJalousien etwas verdunkelt hab. Man sieht natürlich bei heller Umgebung - wenn man drauf achtet - immer etwas spiegeln, vor allem wenn der Bildschirminhalt was dunkles zeigt, aber wenn Du Deine Augen auf den Bildschirminhalt "scharfstellst" und nicht dauernd denkst "spiegelt es???", dann ignorierst Du das Spiegeln unterbewusst - so isses jedenfalls bei mir. 

Letztenendes kannst Du natürlich auch bestellen, testen und wieder zurücksenden. Oder kennst Du jemanden mit nem Notebook, der mal zu Dir kommen kann, so dass Du das Display testest?


Wegen Samsung: die machen seit vielen jahren auch Notebook, und idR sind die ordentlich. Allgemein sind aber alle Notebooks in der Preisklasse "solide", aber nicht so top verarbeitet wie ein echtes Businessbook, das aber auch viel mehr kostet. Bei etwa gleicher Leistung und Ausstattung bei ähnlichem Preis gibt es zwischen den einzelnen Herstellern eigentlich keine Unterschiede. Natürlich kann es aber immer mal ein "verhunztes" Modell geben, das kann aber bei Acer oder Asus genauso passieren wie bei Sony oder HP.


----------



## chuck_taylor (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

kommen auch gebrauchte gamer in frage?


----------



## er1972nrw (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Seltsam, dass sich die Angaben zum Asus so widersprechen. Wobei ich mich jetzt frage, ob es im Endeffekt leistungsschwächer als das besprochene Samsung ist. Preislich liegen ja doch einige
Euro dazwischen und ich frage mich, ob die Radeon 7470M nicht auch ausreichen würde. Die Geforce 520MX reißt ja nun auch keine Bäume aus. Soviel scheinen sich beide, wenn man mal
die Benchmarks überfliegt, nicht zu nehmen. Mal ist die eine, mal die andere etwas flotter. Spielen würden ja maximal 10% des Nutzungsverhaltens ausmachen, wenn überhaupt.

Ich kann leider keine Liste finden, wo man mal Desktop Grafikchips mit Notebooklösungen vergleicht. Es sollen ja eher ältere Titel sein, so könnte man z.B. drauf schließen, mit welcher
Grafikkarte diese entsprechenende Spiele damals liefen. Zu AOE 3 Zeiten war es z.B. bei mir damals eine 7800GT, Warcraft 3 dürfte ja eh mit fast allem spielbar sein. Starcraft 2 muss es noch
nicht mal sein. Viele Spiele sollen es obendrein auch nicht sein, weil ich ja keine Lust habe, dann permanent die ganzen CD`s, bzw. DVD`s mitzuschleppen. 6-8 Spiele, wenn einem mal außer Haus
dann langweilig würde oder man gerade nur ein wenig entspannen möchte, aber keine Lust auf den Desktop PC hat, das würde schon reichen.

Leider haben inzwischen im Bekanntenkreis alle ihre Geräte mit Glanzdisplay entsorgt, zumindest fällt mir momentan keiner ein, so dass das testen damit dann schwer würde.

Schwierige Sache, AMD oder Intel, Nvidia oder AMD, 15 oder 17 Zoll. Momentan in der Favoritenliste stehen halt das von Dir vorgeschlagene Lenovo, das von mir ausgesuchte Asus oder das Samsung. Wobei 
es natürlich schon preisliche Unterschiede gibt und es ja jetzt leider nicht klar wird durch die unterschiedlichen Produktbeschreibungen, ob das Asus nun ein Glare Display hat oder eben nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Du kannst natürlich immer auch einfach mal ein Modell bestellen und testen.

Ich habe ein 4 Jahre altes Acer mit einer 8600m GT. Damit konnte ich damals JEDES aktuelle Spiel mindestens mit niedrigen Details spielen, vieles auf mittel, und auch neue Spiele laufen oft noch zumindest auf niedrigen Details, zb Black Ops oder so was. Auch SC2 konnte ich gut spielen, als es rauskam, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, ob es nur niedrige oder auch mittlere Details waren. 

Meine 8600m liegt dabei in der Leistungs ein gutes Stück unterhalb einer 520m und war damals mit einer Desktopkarte wie vielleicht der 8400 oder maximal 8500 GT zu vergleichen. Die 520m ist vermutlich dann wie eine 8500 oder 8600 GT. Aber das ist sehr schwer zu vergleichen, wenn da so viele Generationen dazwischenliegen... Du kannst ja auch sehr schwer eine Desktop GTX 560 mit einer alten 7800 GT vergleichen.


----------



## er1972nrw (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Klar, es lässt sich immer recht schwer vergleichen. Aber so hätte man mal ungefähr einen Anhaltspunkt, was so in etwa ginge und was eher nicht. Hast Du eigentlich 15 oder 17 Zoll?

Naja, von diesem bestellen und dann wieder ggf. zurückschicken halte ich eigentlich nicht soviel. Im Endeffekt ist das Gerät dann ja gebraucht und lässt sich schwerer wieder verkaufen,
was dann ja für den Verkäufer auch nicht so toll ist.

Das Samsung macht halt schon einen richtig guten Eindruck, egal in welcher Größenvariante. Aber auch das Asus scheint jetzt nicht sooo schlecht zu sein, liegt halt preislich auch gut was drunter. In
der Mitte wäre dann das Lenovo, also das mit dem A8 Quadcore, welches aber ja scheinbar die langsamste Grafik mit sich bringt. Was die Akkulaufzeit angeht, scheinen ja die Samsung Modelle insgesamt
vor zu liegen, selbst mir 17 Zoll werden auf den meisten ca. 4,6 Stunden angegeben, was ja nicht so schlecht wäre. Es ist aber auch schwer, noch andere zu finden. Vielleicht sollte ich Glare
dann doch mal mit einbeziehen, wichtig wäre aber halt schon, dass der Akku ein wenig was hermacht. Kennst Du da noch empfehlenswerte Modelle, egal ob 15 oder 17er?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Ich hab nen 15,4er mit 1280x800 Auflösung.

Die Spiele, die Du spielen willst, sind aber bis auf SC2 auch alle recht alt, da denke ich nicht, dass es Performance-Probleme mit einer 520m oder 520mx geben kann, nur bei SC2 musst Du halt evlt. mit "nur" niedrigen Details leben.

Problematisch ist halt, selbst wenn Du auch glare-Displays miteinbeziehst, dass du was besseres mit gutem Akku und trotzdem nicht mehr als um die 500€ suchst. Selbst bis 600€ finden sich nicht sooooo viele Modelle mit einer 540m oder 630m, und die haben dann idR nur 3-4 Std Akku. zB der hier kostet 480€ und hat eine 540m Packard Bell EasyNote TS11-HR-039GE (LX.BXE02.006) | Geizhals.at Deutschland aber Akku bis 4Std, und das auch auch echt der billigste mit so einer Karte, den ich finde.

Das mit dem Zurücksenden ist sehr fair von Dir  ich mag das auch nicht gerne, daher schau auch immer GENAU im Vorfeld, was Sache ist - aber wenn dann halt trotzdem mal ein Produkt einem nicht passt, dann würd ich das trotzdem zurücksenden - man kann es eben in einigen Fällen dann doch erst bei einem Test genauer feststellen. Aber zu sehr um das Wohl des Shops musst Du dich nicht sorgen, vor allem bei größeren Shops, denn so was kalkulieren die mit ein und verkaufen dann die Rücksende-Artikel nach einem Check mit kleinem Rabatt erneut. Und den "Verlust" preisen die einfach mit ein. Wenn von 10 Laptops im Schnitt einer wegen "Nichtgefallen" zurückkommt, den man dann billiger anbieten und inkl. der Verwaltungskosten 100€ "Velrust" hätte, dann schlägt man halt schon vorher bei allen Modellen einfach 10€ drauf. Dann hat man bei 10 Laptops insgesamt 100€ mehr eingenommen, als wenn es das Rücksenderecht nicht geben würde, und kann damit die Kosten von 100€ kompensieren...

ich hatte vor 2 Jahren mal Kophörer für nen MP3-Player für 30€ zurückgesendet, die echt unter aller Sau ODER defekt waren, das konnte man mir nicht sagen. Die klangen total dumpf, obwohl sie 3x so teuer wie meine bisherigen waren. und meinen LCD_TV hatte ich auch zurückgesendet wegen hellen Stellen auf dem Display, dann das gleiche Modell erneut bestellt => einwandfrei. Das war dann eine Serienstreuung, ich weiß nicht, ob der LCD dann als Defekt entsorgt wurde oder als "aus Rücksendung" mit Rabatt weiterverkauft wurde...


----------



## er1972nrw (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Ich habe es fast befürchtet, dass sich auch preislich leicht drüber nicht wirklich was finden lässt. Wobei die Spiele ja wirklich recht alt sind, so sonderlich viel Grafikleistung gar nicht nötig wäre. Beim Lenovo sagtest Du ja,
dass es bei SC2 etwas eng würde...die anderen älteren würden aber vermutlich anständig laufen? Von mir aus lassen C&C3 auch weg. Es würde halt noch gut in den Preisrahmen fallen, genau wie das von mir verlinkte Asus, was ja noch etwas günstiger wäre.

Du hattest, relativ zu Beginn ja 3 Lenovo Geräte verlinkt. Die ersten beiden mit Dual-Core liegen ja preislich 20 Euro auseinander. Ich habe mal beide verglichen, ich konnte keinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden in den
den angegebenen Daten finden. Habe ich da was übersehen? Wie schlagen sich denn die A4 Dual Cores von AMD? Wie schlagen diese sich im Vergleich zu den sehr häufig zu findenden e-300,350,400 und 450? Wäre ein Unterschied im täglichen Arbeiten zu spüren, wie sehr würde der Quad überhaupt genutzt bei bei meinem Anwendungsprofil und den angegebenen, eben deutlich älteren Spielen? Vom Asus, was ich verlinkt hatte, hälst Du eher wenig?

Klar, die Händler sterben natürlich nicht daran, wenn man mal was zurückschickt. Aber ich kenne Fälle, da werden prinzipiell Unmengen bestellt, um zu testen und dann gehts eh wieder zurück. Und sowas scheint sich teilweise einzubürgern und ich denke, das muss dann einfach nicht sein. Ok, bei Mängeln geht es bei mir natürlich auch zurück, aber das ist dann ja auch absolut gerechtfertigt oder wenn man halt wirklich mit der Qualität komplett unzufrieden ist. Meinen Zweitfernseher im Schlafzimmer habe ich auch 2 mal zurückgegeben, wobei es ein Ladengerät war. Aber beide LCD`s brummten derart, dass an vernünftiges Fernsehen nicht zu denken war. Der Verkäufer guckte mich auch schon recht dumm an, meinte beim 2. mal, dass sowas aber eigentlich nicht ginge. Nun, da war´s mir egal. Auch wenn das Gerät "nur" 400 Euro kostete, sollten solche Dinge nicht sein. Hab dann ein Gerät einer anderen Marke genommen und seit 3 Jahren kein Störgeräusch vernommen. Hatte später aber im Hifi-Forum auch gelesen, dass das ursprüngliche Gerät generell zum brummen neigte.

Ok, morgen werde ich mal hier nach der Arbeit bei Atelco reinspringen, die haben die 17er Variante des Samsung auch als Filialartikel, so dass ich mir das Teil mal generell anschauen kann. Favoriten sind aber momentan die 3 Lenovo, wobei ich dort nicht weiß, welches das sinnvollste wäre und das Teil von Asus. Wobei, wenn Du davon abraten würdest, wäre das auch Geschichte. Gibts eigentlich von den Lenovos auch 17er Varianten?

Ich bringe, nachdem ich gerade noch ein wenig geschaut hatte, auch mal dieses hier ins Spiel: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Asus-K53TA-SX026V-Fusion-Notebook.62082.0.html

Schneidet ja nicht schlecht ab, auch in der Printausgabe der PCGH 10/2011, die gerade vor mir liegen habe, scheint es nicht schlecht zu sein. Vom spiegelnden und leicht zu dunklen Disbplay mal abgesehen. Wobei mich die Unterschiede der gemessenen Helligkeitswerte schon etwas wundert. Im verlinkten Test sind es durchschnittlich 201 cd/m2 im PCGH Test nur 134 cd/m2. Aber Akkulaufzeit und selbst Spieleleistung scheinen alles andere als schlecht zu sein für die Preisklasse. Vielleicht keine schlechte Alternative zu den bisher genannten?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Das 20€ teurere hat eine schnellere HDD und einen Fingerabdruck-Sensor.

Ein Quadcore bringt meiner Meinung nach nix, was Du merken würdest.

Das Asus wäre sicher auch okay.


In 17 Zoll finde ich nur zwei von Lenovo unter 600€: Lenovo IBM G770, Core i3-2330M 2.20GHz, 4096MB, 500GB (M533PGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland für 530€ und Lenovo IBM G770, Core i3-2310M 2.10GHz, 6144MB, 640GB (M5338GE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  für 580€. Die haben eine AMD 6650, die ist ca wie eine Nvidia 540m: AMD Radeon HD 6650M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  Akkulaufzeit steht zB bei cyberport was von 4Std.


----------



## er1972nrw (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Hm, speziell das erste hat ja auf jeden Fall was. Mal kurz überflogen und ein paar Tests auszugsweise gelesen. Bei einem steht wackelige Verarbeitung, bei den anderen dagegen sehr gute Verarbeitung. Auf jeden Fall machen die durchaus was her, die Leistung scheint zu stimmen und auch der Preis ging in Ordnung. Wobei mir, denke ich, die günstigere Variante reichen dürfte.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Also, die Tests usw. muss man immer relativ sehen. Manchmal wird Preis-Leistung beachtet, manchmal nicht. 500€ für nen 17 Zöller mit ner halbwegs brauchbaren Graka, da hätte man vor nem Jahr noch Tränen gelacht, wenn jemand so was für dieses Budget verlangt hätte 

Das "wackelig" könnte also auf einem SEHR sachlichen Vergleich beruhen, der den Preis nicht beachtet. Dann wäre "gut" beim gleichen Tester/Kunden vermutlich nur Businessnotebooks im vierstelligen Euro-Bereich  manche hatten halt sehr teure Notebooks bzw setzen die als "Referenz", und wenn dann zB beim Tippen die Tasatur leicht nachgibt oder der Displaydeckel denen einen Tick zu leichtgängig ist, dann sprechen die direkt von "wackelig" usw. 

Es kann aber auch sein, dass die Qualität doch wirklich etwas schwankt und Du mit Pech wirklich was "wackliges" bekommst. Aber normalerweise kriegst Du bei Samsung nix, was wirklich schlecht wäre. Evlt. kommt es einem nicht ganz so wertig vor oder so, aber mehr nicht.


----------



## er1972nrw (1. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

So, habe mir inzwischen mal das Samsung vor Ort angeschaut. Nicht schlecht, Verarbeitung scheint gut zu sein, soweit alles ok. Allerdings hatte ich das Gefühl, dass das Gerät untendrunter und auch rechts vom Touchpad recht warm wurde. So kenne ich das nicht von Notebooks bei Bekannten. Hatte dann mal gerade Tante Goggle befragt und da scheinen einige, allerdings bei einer anderer Serie, auch diese Probleme zu haben. Und im Test eines kleineren Vertreters der Serie 3 wurde das auch kritisiert.

Eins verstehe ich jedoch nicht ganz. Hatte ja dieses hier http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+x54hr+so060v?refcampaign_id=0c59b7c191b6f18a10b2b1e157b4f1a8 unter anderem ins Spiel gebracht. Wenn ich es jetzt mal mit der Serie 3, die ja auch von Dir empfohlen wurde, vergleiche, dann haben beide dieselbe CPU, das Asus halt die Radeon 7470, die ja eine Winzigkeit schneller als die Geforce 520MX ist. Ok, die Festplatte beim Asus ist mit 320GB etwas kleiner. Beide haben ein 15,6 Zoll mattes Display. Die Akkulaufzeit wird auf anderen Seiten auch etwas zwischen 4-5 Std. angegeben. Allerdings ist das Asus mit knapp 480€ gut 70€ günstiger als das Samsung. Weil Du ja meintest, ich würde besseres für das Geld bekommen. Allerdings blicke ich da aufgrund des Samsung und dessen Preis nicht ganz durch. Für mich als Notebookanfänger sehe ich da jetzt nicht so riesige Unterschiede, was den Aufpreis des Samsung rechtfertigen würde.

p.s. ich habe da mal generell eine wahrscheinlich ziemlich blöde Frage. Kann man, wenn man das Gerät zu Hause benutzt und auch eine Steckdose in der Nähe hat, die Stromzufuhr auch direkt am Gerät anschließen, so
dass der Akku nicht unnötig belastet wird, bzw. ist es möglich, diesen während dieser Zeit herauszunehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Unterschiede beim Preis können viele Ursachen haben, auch zB Akku, Display, Anzahl USB usw. - und manchmal isses einfach nur so, dass der eine HErsteller ein MOdell etwas billiger zusammenbauen konnte...

Die Wärme ist immer relativ - warm ist ja nicht automatisch "zu heiß". Es kann auch sein, dass eine gewisse Wärme bewusst in Kauf genommen wird, damit der Lüfter nicht so laut sein muss.

Wegen des AKkus: rausnehmen wäre besser. Nicht unbedingt, weil der Akku durchs laden "verbraucht", aber er wird warm, und Wärme ist für AKkus auf Dauer nie so gut. Aber OB man den beim ein oder anderen Modell rausnehmen kann, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## er1972nrw (2. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

So, hab mich nochmal was umgehört. Das Asus scheidet auch aus. Soll sehr billig verarbeitet sein, die Tastatur ne Katastrophe und der Akku auch sehr mies. Das hat sich dann erledigt.
Hatte eben noch einen Test vom Samsung gelesen. Generell ganz gut. Allerdings wird auch dort bemängelt, dass die Geforce ungewöhnlich viel Strom zieht und das Netzteil evtl. etwas sehr knapp bemessen wäre.
Unter Volllast soll sich die CPU auf 1700 MHz runtertakten, allerdings liefen hier Furmark und Prime gleichzeitig. Das Netzteil wäre halt auch max. 60 Watt ausgelegt, erreichte Werte lagen aber teilweise um die 66 Watt. Klar, unter realen Anwendungen wäre das ganze wohl eher unrealistisch.

Alternativ bleiben da halt die 3 Lenovo Geräte, wobei ich mich frage, welche normalen Anwendungen überhaupt eine Quad CPU bräuchten? Die Dual CPU`s mit höherer Taktfrequenz sollten dann ja in normalen Anwendungen sogar etwas mehr bieten. Oder liege ich da falsch? Ansonsten würde ich wohl zum mittleren Modell mit der schnelleren Platte greifen. Oder würde das zu Lasten des Akkus gehen, bzw. der Wärmeentwicklung? Die Spieleleistung würde halt knapp reichen, ist ja eh nicht das primäre Anwendungsgebiet. Und für die paar älteren Games (ich vergaß noch den FM 2012, AOE3 etc, kein SC2) sollte es dann schon reichen. Und da man ja bei Lenovo auch einen besseren Akku erwerben kann, müsste es doch so sein, dass man ihn während des Netzbetriebes auch entnehmen kann.


----------



## Schlingel (2. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Wen es Dich nicht stört das es ein Packard Bell dann vielleicht  dieses.

Packard Bell Easybook TS11HR-034GE bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## er1972nrw (2. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Naja, generell nicht schlecht. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob der Akku bei dem Gerät was taugt. Dazu kommt das spiegelnde Display. Auch weiß ich leider nichts über die generelle Qualität von Packard Bell.


----------



## Schlingel (2. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Zum Akku kann ich nur sagen das der bei aktivierten W-Lan rund 3 Stunden hält,eher mehr als weniger.Verarbeitung ist durchaus in Ordnung für diese Preisklasse.Ich denke mal die ist bei fast allen Notebooks in der Preisklasse nicht das gelbe vom Ei.

PS..Ich bin mit diesem Notebook gerade im Internet unterwegs.Um 18.15 Uhr hab ich den Netzstecker gezogen und bin jetzt bei 62 % des Akkus.

mfg


----------



## er1972nrw (2. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Bliebe da halt noch das glänzende Display, bei dem ich halt generell sehr skeptisch bin. Wie sieht es denn mit der Geräuschentwicklung aus? Was die Verarbeitung angeht, klar, Premium erwarte ich in der Preisklasse auch
nicht. Allerdings gibt es schon Teile, die fast beim ansehen schon auseinander fallen. Dazu kommt, dass man von Acer (habe gelesen, dass Packard Bell auch dazu gehört) nicht nur gutes hört, gerade auch was Verarbeitung und Temperaturentwicklung angeht. Da liest man halt von Lenovo z.B. meist besseres, wobei diese halt dann auch wiederum etwas leistungsschwächer ist, was jetzt aber nicht so dramatisch wäre.

MfG


----------



## Schlingel (2. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Laut ist es definitiv jetzt beim Surfen nicht.Vorhin hatte ich mal kurz Two Worlds 2 da ist es da ist es natürlich lauter geworden aber immer noch im Rahmen des erträglichen.


----------



## Sight (3. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Wie siehts mi dem hier aus? Lenovo ThinkPad T500 Business-Notebook, gebraucht ist a wäre (refurbished) und hat natürlich eine nich so tolle Festplatte.


----------



## groover (3. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ für Internet, Office und gelegentliche ältere Spiele gesucht*

Hier, hast du dir Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ schon mal angeschaut? kannste einfach mit strg-f die verschiedenen mobilen Grafikchips suchen...Unten stehen dann die Farben erklärt, sowie die Zahlen


----------

